# My latest litter.



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is my latest litter all sold apart from 1 BEW buck.


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

The pale one with the dark markings on it's back looks like it has the x-men symbol on there.  
Or is that just me? >,>'


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

So very sweet!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

They are stunners = (

I want the BEW babie = (


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I think I may be keeping him, I'm not totally sure yet but I do need another buck to breed from, I only have one buck that I breed from atm and a load of other bucks that I'm trying to shift.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

HI Rachael!! I'm so excited to pick up the beauties!!   
I cant wait!!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Would you be Simone!?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

ahh yes!! Sorry about that!!!  (20 days to go!!)


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Not long now! You need to intro your self in the introduce yourself section


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooopsies, will do 

There you go, done it


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Here you go a pic of one of the babies  some of them still like to leap from my hands but this one is fine  Oh and a vid of them all! All are sold apart from the little BEW buck who if I dont sell will just have to keep he is so cute and friendly.

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=24qk650&s=5


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

nice video............


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Aww cute. Is my little Raven in that litter? Only I saw 2 black ones in the vid.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes she is, not very clear but she is the smallest


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

awwww shes very cute! if i spotted the right one...well they're all so cute! lol


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oooh!! I'm soo excited to collect them!! 15 more days!! I Love them all, If I could I would have had them all


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

cutes


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Taegan said:


> cutes


for what purpose are you dredging up all these ancient posts,are you trying to fast track to the culling forum?


----------

